# Granite chief mit 160er Gabel



## wesone (26. August 2012)

Hi,

fährt jemand von euch das Granite chief mit einer 160er Gabel. Der Hinterbau passt und mehr Federweg hinten ist echt nicht von nöten. Jedoch würde ich mir vorne etwas mehr Steifigkeit wünschen. Ich denke über eine 160er Lyrik oder eine 160er Suntour nach.

Gibt es dazu hier im Forum schon ein paar Erfahrungen dazu.


----------



## wesone (4. September 2012)

Wirklich noch niemand der seinem Granite Chief eine 106er Gabel gegönnt hat, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.


Kenne 2-3 Leute die das uncle Jimbo mit 170 und 180er Gabel fahren dort funktioniert es hervorragend mit  ein bißchen mehr Federweg und hat sich m.M. nach sogar positiv auf das Fahrverhalten ausgewirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sochris (4. September 2012)

ich habe das GC 1 Saison mit einer 160 Lyrik gefahren. Aber zu 99% nur im Bikepark.

geht schon gut

würde die Lyrik wieder verbauen, wenn ich jetzt nicht einen reinen FreeRider hätte


----------



## wesone (11. September 2012)

Hi,

Hört sich ja schon mal gut an.

Hast du eine Veränderung im Fahrverhalten feststellen können bzw. wie hat sich dies auf den Lenkwinkel ausgewirkt ?

ps. die Lyrik steht dem Bike auf jeden Fall sehr gut.


----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2012)

Freigabe von Rose? Zwecks Garantie...


----------



## wesone (11. September 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Freigabe von Rose? Zwecks Garantie...




Ist für mich nicht relevant.

Mir geht geht es um Erfahrungsberichte, der Rahmen kann das schon ab ;-)


----------



## sochris (11. September 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hört sich ja schon mal gut an.
> 
> ...




danke.
nicht sonderlich, wobei ich die Strecken nicht als Vergleich mit der Rev gefahren bin. Etwas steifer. Musste nur Winkel vom Sattel und Lenker etwas anpassen, weil es ja Vorn schon etwas höher ist. Mehr vom Federweg würde ich nicht verbauen


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (7. Februar 2013)

Was sind denn generell so die Grenzen vom Chief, egal ob mit 150 oder 160 mm?
Also wie tief kann man ohne Bedenken droppen usw...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. April 2013)

Hab noch ne frage, jetzt wo die Pike wieder da ist... kann man das Chief mit 160er Gabel noch vernünftig den Berg hochtreten? Oder bringt das die geo vollkommen durcheinander


----------



## sochris (5. April 2013)

mit der Lyrik ging es problemlos


----------

